# Marijan's picture thread :)



## Marijan2 (Feb 28, 2013)

Ok, so i figured i could open my own picture thread to show off my babies  I currently have 9 T's and collection is in growth, as additions come every month or other month.


My dubia colony, going pretty strong with ~70 matured females, plan is to get them to 1000+ to have steady production house for sale and for my future bearded dragons i plan to get 






My two biggest hissers(m+f), currently have 55 of them, various sizes, also plan on getting 30-ish breeding pairs to have steady production






E. javanica colony, they are reproducing like rabbits, literally






Male L. striatipes 14cm/5,5", pic was taken some time ago, he's awesome eater and pretty calm.






Suspected male 7cm/3" B. klaasi, he's eating like a pig, literally. This is him currently in premoult, didn't even noticed he was so big, damn :O Also very nervous, biting everything that comes near, quite the attitude changer.






My sweetheart P. cambridgei. She moulted week ago and she is BEAUTIFUL as you can see, 14cm/5,5" confirmed female, can't wait until she hardens up and munch on her first roach






And my other T's are slings and i don't have good camera(aka pics are blurry if i shoot small ones) so they'll need to wait some time until they grow a bit, or i get a better cam.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Marijan2 (Apr 14, 2013)

Figured i could show some more pics after few moults:

My first T, B. klaasi in his new coat, confirmed male 





He is very calm and don't mind me handling him





Look at dem fangs :O







C. huahini sling, he is very active, and when i open it to put food or mainterance he gets in this stance:







You already met my beautiful P. cambridgei






L. striatipes male freshly moulted, he grew whole inch! Not mature yet though, i'm putting him on strict diet, as he's got huuuuuge abdomen






And last but not least A. versicolor in the middle of her meal, guess she really like her new enclosure as she settled in within a day and already looking for prey

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## poisoned (Apr 14, 2013)

Nice pics and nice collection.

Is this cambridgei a MM? It looks very fluffy, but too stocky for a male.

---------- Post added 04-14-2013 at 09:50 PM ----------

Oh, I didn't read the previous post, now I see it's a female

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marijan2 (Apr 14, 2013)

poisoned said:


> Nice pics and nice collection.
> 
> Is this cambridgei a MM? It looks very fluffy, but too stocky for a male.
> 
> ...




Thanks! I have alot more to show, but as they are slings and i have no good macro i can't take good pic of them. I'm getting Pamphobeteus sp. machalla and M. robustum very soon so i'll chime in when they are settled in!


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 15, 2013)

Mighty huge abdomen on a few....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marijan2 (Apr 15, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> Mighty huge abdomen on a few....



Yeah, i also wonder how freshly moulted T can have so huge abdomen after growing whole inch(LS), he didnt even got his first meal yet and look at him! You can see difference in klaasi(before and after moult) but other one is puzzling. :bruised:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marijan2 (Apr 19, 2013)

Well, today my Pampho sp. Machalla

She is really cute and calm

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Marijan2 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hisser colony, going strong with 200+ members with 20-ish adult females







In 3 days i'll get camera with better macro so expect alot of sling pics! also some additions came, and the main attraction is utterly defensive M. robustum, i'l try getting him in threat pose(not gonna be hard since i know his temperament)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marijan2 (May 3, 2013)

Pampho just moulted, in process and after











B. albiceps sling(new member)











M. robustum (also new member)











Two pics of my sweetie cambridgei











B. klaasi






And last but not least, L. striatipes, he's building himself a hill in the middle of enclosure

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Storm76 (May 8, 2013)

You obviously lucked out with your P. cam, my girl was a beast for the most time I had her (since she was 3") and only now at 6.5" starts to calm down a little and hides rather than picking a fight. Much like my MF P. irminia that's so calm. Nice one!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xkris (May 21, 2013)

Cool collection. Love your P. cam. 
And I never seen a E. javanica roach before, interesting looking.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marijan2 (Jul 1, 2013)

Let's update this thread a little 

P. regalis ~2" in new enclosure






M. robustum finally went out of her burrow, i guessed right when i offered her roach, she was hungry






A. versicolor in action






A. geroldi on a walk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Storm76 (Jul 2, 2013)

Yay for Avic slings  That geroldi legs will turn already blueish within the upcoming 2 molts...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brezo (Jul 12, 2013)

Nice pics man, those avics sure do look cute


----------



## Marijan2 (Aug 22, 2013)

Finally big enough for taking a picture, meet my juvenile male B. albiceps

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marijan2 (Aug 31, 2013)

H. villosella communal attempt, let's see how it'll go

Reactions: Like 2 | Love 1


----------



## Storm76 (Sep 1, 2013)

I'd certainly add some stuff for them to achor webbing onto  Good luck on the communal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marijan2 (Sep 1, 2013)

Storm76 said:


> I'd certainly add some stuff for them to achor webbing onto  Good luck on the communal.


Thanks, these ones were separated from day one of emerging and i just reintroduced them at this size, i really hope there will be no problems, they were all fed nicely before i put them like this.


----------



## Marijan2 (Sep 18, 2013)

Freshly moulted MM Lasiodora striatipes. It has interesting greenish hue

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xkris (Oct 9, 2014)

Marijan2 said:


> H. villosella communal attempt, let's see how it'll go


Im curious how did this turn out, because im thinking about doing something similar. in your experience how is this species in general and as communal?


----------



## Marijan2 (Oct 29, 2016)

xkris said:


> Im curious how did this turn out, because im thinking about doing something similar. in your experience how is this species in general and as communal?


sorry for late response. It succeeded partially. Half of them were eaten, half of them survived.


----------



## Doezsha (Oct 30, 2016)

Marijan2 said:


> H. villosella communal attempt, let's see how it'll go


Thats pretty cool..... cant wsit to see if its successful over time.


----------



## Marijan2 (Oct 30, 2016)

Doezsha said:


> Thats pretty cool..... cant wsit to see if its successful over time.


This was few years ago, i no longer have that colony. But they did well, apart from cannibalizing half of population. After all males matured and mated(and being eaten), 2 females were left and made 2 sacs each.


----------



## Ron Robbins Jr (Nov 10, 2016)

Marijan2 said:


> Well, today my Pampho sp. Machalla
> 
> She is really cute and calm


Wow! Look at that bald spot! That is so cool.


----------

